# Z02.7- Encounter for issue of medical certificate



## minoweka (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all.
I work in Family practice so we get a lot of encounters where the provider is completing forms for the patient such as FMLA, jury duty, DMV, SSI etc. I want to indicate that the provider completed a form but if I add this Dx (Z02.7-) it must be first listed. I have decided to look at the reason for the visit and if it is to complete the form I do add the Z02.7- otherwise I don't add. Am I coding these scenarios correctly? Z02.- is PDx only. Is there another code for admin issues that is not primary only? Thank you for your help.


----------

